# Pickled Jalepenos



## Stock Pot

These are really delicious.

Sliced jalepenos- ends cut off, seeds scooped out, sliced lengthwise into 1/8 in strips.
Some sliced onions.
3-6-3 pickling brine: 3 C. water, 6 TBS white vinegar; 3 TBS kosher salt (dissolved).
About 1/2 TBS pickling spices (more or less to taste)
A crushed garlic clove or two.

Put everything in a jar, cover with the brine, cover the jar and refrigerate for 3 days.


----------



## letscook

Saved - sounds good - can't wait for summer now to pick them out of my garden.


----------

